# RIP Charles Lee



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Just found out some I've known for about 15 years, wrestling coach, mentor... legend Charles Lee passed away. there is a service for him on the 28th.

here is a brief bio on him from the CA wrestling hall of fame.

http://www.californiawrestlinghalloffame.com/pages/2001.html



> CHARLIE LEE
> Charlie attended the University of Iowa where he not only wrestled, but also as member of the victorious 1959 Hawkeye Rose Bowl Football Team. He coached Bella Vista High School 22 years with an overall record of 248-28-1. He coached Bella Vista to six Top Five California State places, 5 Sac-Joaquin Section Championships, 8 individual State High School Champions and 15 medallists, including California's first 3x champion son David Lee (eventual NCAA champ). For his accomplishments, Charlie was selected the National High School Coach of the Year in 1979 by Scholastic Wrestling News. He also developed an outstanding kids wrestling program in the Sacramento area (the Sacramento Superstars) and led them to three National Team Championships


This just barely scratchs the surface. His wife was also heavly into wrestling( and was entered into the hall of fame as well)... A real wrestling legend has been lost.

No BS, I'm actually tearing up while I write this.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

My sympathies.


----------

